# replacing valve cover gasket.....



## EtienneAignerCab (Apr 22, 2009)

i am wondering if there is anything i need to know before i replace the valve cover gasket......
are there any other gaskets that have to be replaced when replacing the valve cover gasket?
any advice out there???
there looks to be alot of sludge build up under the breather.
whats the best way to clean the inside once i get the cover off?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

assuming your engine has a "Cork" gasket...
"best" way to do it is to order a rubber gasket from GermanAutoParts.com, make sure to get the complete "stud kit"... install the new studs with locktite
cleaning the breather, I've in the past just sprayed through mine with a couple cans of brake cleaner


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: replacing valve cover gasket..... (EtienneAignerCab)*

I'm feeing kinda brief today so you get point form:
-No other gaskets to replace.
-Clean the ISV out with Throttle body cleaner followed by a couple shots of WD40
-Clean out Throttle body with TB cleaner too.
-Hose down the valve cover with Brake cleaner to clean the gunk then Wipe. Repeat until clean.
-Brake cleaner kills grass and melts asphalt Be carefull where you use it.
-Get a new PCV valve and grommet. They are cheap and yes they do something. Very important if you've never changed it before.
-Make sure you get ALL the old gasket material off
-DON'T use RTV silicone on the cork gaskets! They actually fail FASTER that way








-Upgrade to rubber gasket if you're keeping the car around for a while. You'll need the ABA gasket and a set of valve cover studs for the ABA motor. German Auto Parts sells a kit IIRC.
That is all. Enjoy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK2SnowPilot* »_
-DON'T use RTV silicone


dear gawd, I have seen and worked with so many problem cars where either POs or mechanics have used that ****... honestly, one of the few things I wish had never been invented. I love the service manual for my old dodge omni... the instructions for the installation of the valve cover calls for 1/2 a tube of RTV


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

I have actually found only two good uses for that stuff:
1) Pitting on engine block preventing good o-ring seal. Use a little rtv on the o-ring to help keep the seal without sanding down the head/block
2) I'm still using it as a TB gasket on my 91 Jetta. It was only supposed to be a temp fix because I was stuck but it's held up great! The key was to apply it, tighten down part finger tight, wait 45 minutes then torque to spec.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK2SnowPilot* »_
1) Pitting on engine block preventing good o-ring seal. Use a little rtv on the o-ring to help keep the seal without sanding down the head/block


OK, I can't disagree there. I use a "soft gasket" compound (forget the name) and smear a super light coating... let it completely set, THEN, install the item with the O-ring... but I scorn anyone who just slaps that **** on there. Once you have seen a coolant passge blocked, and a cylinder head warp, you would understand why


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

OH! and not to mention I recently spent 2 hours scraping an oil pan gasket off....


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_OH! and not to mention I recently spent 2 hours scraping an oil pan gasket off....









Yea that's the PITA part about cork gaskets. RTV or cork are both hard to get off later.
My Digi has a rubber gasket. I bought it for the wife's 94 Jetta but I had to dig into my car to replace connecting rod bearings and waddya know - the rubber one fit







It's more expensive but it's re-usable!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK2SnowPilot* »_
Yea that's the PITA part about cork gaskets. RTV or cork are both hard to get off later.

oh no... this JAFO smeared RTV around the block and around the oil pan AND installed a cork gasket


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_oh no... this JAFO smeared RTV around the block and around the oil pan AND installed a cork gasket










That's old school thinking. I was taught how to do it by an older guy and that's how he showed me. I went through three gaskets that "smooshed" out from under the valve cover before I stopped doing it 'His' way and just used the gasket...


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MK2SnowPilot)*

I think the old hot rodders started it


----------



## EtienneAignerCab (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: replacing valve cover gasket..... (MK2SnowPilot)*

the pcv valve? where is that located? is that the breather thing mounted on top of the valve cover? 
thanks for all the help guys


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: replacing valve cover gasket..... (EtienneAignerCab)*

Yep that's the one - the big black disk on top of the valve cover


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: replacing valve cover gasket..... (MK2SnowPilot)*

be sure not to over tighten the nuts or the gasket will slide out from under the cover causing major oil leaks. My monty gti caught fire trying to get it home after that screw up.


----------



## EtienneAignerCab (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: replacing valve cover gasket..... (vr2jetta)*

in the valve cover gasket kit i got there were 8 long screws and 4 longer ones with no instructions......i bought the rubber updated version from germanautoparts.com 
maybe once i start taking it apart it will be clear where they go.
any advice
thanks guys


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: replacing valve cover gasket..... (EtienneAignerCab)*

Those eight longer studs should have a shoulder in the middle. IF it's off center then the longer end goes in the motor and the short end goes through the valve cover.
As for the 4 longer ones - dunno. Maybe it's for a diff motor. Valve cover only has 8 studs. You could substitute the two longer ones for the two that the timing belt cover bolts to since there is more material to bolt down there.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I used one of the longer studs as a grounding stud in the back corner of the head


----------



## ejackson_5 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: replacing valve cover gasket..... (MK2SnowPilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK2SnowPilot* »_Those eight longer studs should have a shoulder in the middle. IF it's off center then the longer end goes in the motor and the short end goes through the valve cover.
As for the 4 longer ones - dunno. Maybe it's for a diff motor. Valve cover only has 8 studs. You could substitute the two longer ones for the two that the timing belt cover bolts to since there is more material to bolt down there.

I just did the GermanAutoParts kit a few weeks back. If your doing this on a MK1 then those four longer studs can go in the trash. They are for a different application, at least that's what I was told when I asked


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: replacing valve cover gasket..... (EtienneAignerCab)*

Just thought of some advice for you (if you haven't started yet)
DON'T use vice grips to get the old studs out if you can help it at all!
Use the 'Double Nut' method of removal. Vice grips are a last resort here - not the first choice. Also lube the old stud and give it a couple good love taps with a BFH on the top. This SHOULD break it free 90% of the time


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I also recommend installing them with blue locktite into the head... nothing like a major PITA when the stud decides to come out of the head instead of the nut coming off


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

That's happened to me when the nuts are rusted to the stud. I just treated it like a bolt after that


----------

